# Water Noise coming from passenger compartment



## Altimagirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Last year around this exact time I took my 2002 Altima in=[to the Nissan dealership due to a water noise coming from the front passenger compartment. At first none of the techs could detect what it was, but upon my second trip back to the shop I was told that they had propped my car up and drained the water out. They couldn't give me any reason why it had happened but that they had fixed it and the noise was gone. 
Well, to my utter amazement the same noise is back and typically and unfortunately my car is no longer under warranty. I called the dealership to ask them what they had done the first time to get rid of the water and the guy told me that my radiator cap must not have been tight and that air had gotten into the cooling system and that it would need to be bled and I would need to get a new radiator cap. He also said that he had received this complaint before about the Altima. I am totally lost on this and I personally do not want to take it back to the dealership and get charged a gazillion dollars. And I personally think that this should be a factory defect. Has anyone ever had or heard of someone having this problem and is there something I can do to contact nissan to assure this problem doesnt happen again?


----------



## FREDANDTA (Sep 16, 2004)

Altimagirl said:


> Last year around this exact time I took my 2002 Altima in=[to the Nissan dealership due to a water noise coming from the front passenger compartment. At first none of the techs could detect what it was, but upon my second trip back to the shop I was told that they had propped my car up and drained the water out. They couldn't give me any reason why it had happened but that they had fixed it and the noise was gone.
> Well, to my utter amazement the same noise is back and typically and unfortunately my car is no longer under warranty. I called the dealership to ask them what they had done the first time to get rid of the water and the guy told me that my radiator cap must not have been tight and that air had gotten into the cooling system and that it would need to be bled and I would need to get a new radiator cap. He also said that he had received this complaint before about the Altima. I am totally lost on this and I personally do not want to take it back to the dealership and get charged a gazillion dollars. And I personally think that this should be a factory defect. Has anyone ever had or heard of someone having this problem and is there something I can do to contact nissan to assure this problem doesnt happen again?


TRY APPLYING A SMALL AMOUNT OF COMPRESSED IN THE A/C DRAIN TUBE.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

FREDANDTA said:


> TRY APPLYING A SMALL AMOUNT OF COMPRESSED IN THE A/C DRAIN TUBE.


I would agree. From your description of how they fixed it the first time, it doesn't sound like it's air in the cooling system. It sounds like they unclogged the A/C drain. If, however, the A/C drain is not clogged, it is most likely air in the system. Just about any shop can bleed the system. It shouldn't cost much. However, make SURE they follow the proper procedure. It's a little different for our cars, which apparently leads to some shops leaving air in the system. BTW, a new radiator cap shouldn't cost much either.


----------



## nistec19 (Sep 23, 2004)

T


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Would be nice if people came back, after asking for advice...


----------

